# [Meta] Holy Crap, but is my story hour a great resource!



## el-remmen (Mar 8, 2005)

I was just working on a part of the scene for the dramatic conclusion to my Out of the Frying Pan game (see sig) when I had an idea regarding a certain character mentioned along the way and some plans and this other element I had on the back-burner and can really help tie things together (sorry that I am so vague don't want to ruin things for my players OR readers) but I was not sure if something else I had had an NPC say made this idea impossible or unlikely (or if it might seem likely that he'd lie about it). . . 

. . . and anyway, all I had to do was come to EN world and search my story hour.  I found the piece of dialogue in question and suddenly a whole new avenue of action opened up for the ending. 

More than anything I think the story hour has helped me run one of my best campaigns ever because I could always refer back to it and help maintain continuity and bring back obscure things I had made up off the seat of my pants, or even call up speculation on the part of the PCs through the dialogue.

Do other writers find their Story Hour has helped their game, and is a useful resource in preparing for future sessions?


----------



## pogre (Mar 8, 2005)

I use mine all the time to refer back to names, plots, twists, all the fun stuff.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Mar 8, 2005)

Same here... since my players read it regularly, I also stash maps that I couldn't print off due to printer difficulties (technology hates me) for them to look at, etc.


----------

